# Teat dip



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just wondering if there is anything you can use (or a recipe to make) for a teat dip from household or feed store products? The thing is, I can only buy teat dip around here in 20L drums, and obviously for only one or two goats being milked for home use, that would just be silly. 

The other thing I thought would be going down to the dairy and asking if I can buy a couple litres off them?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a recipe for home-made teat dip on the Fiasco Farm website. Here's the link: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/teatdip-udderwash.html


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I just saw this thread so I thought I'd put in my 2 cents worth (Ok, nothing is 2 cents anymore... this is my $2.00 worth  )

I use iodine. I mix it in an ice cream pail with water ... put enough in so the water is somewhat dark. It will last through a couple of days before the color gets light and it's time to make a new mixture. You can get the iodine from any of the on line goat suppliers, feed stores and possibly even Walmart.

I tried the bleach mixture from FiascoFarms and just didn't like having my hands smell like bleach all the time. And, you have to make up the mixture right before each milking... it doesn't save. Thus, it takes more time. However, it is cheaper than using iodine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've made my own from a recipe posted...O Idon't remember..anyhow it was glycerin and rubbing alcohol...you can get them from any drugstore...the alcohol sanitizes and the glycerin moisturizes because alcohol will dry out the skin. A small bottle of glycerin to a pint of rubbing alcohol....just be sure to keep it lidded as the alcohol will evaporate.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been milking my does for 3 years... and I've never used teat dip once.

I do however use a petroleum jelly thing with fly repellent in it, called Cheno Unction, when I'm milking - makes it so that I dont pull on the teats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys. 

Another question, can you use these teat dips if the doe is also suckling kids?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, I'm so fickle... not really but I've been researching this exact topic myself as I haven't been happy with what I've been using. Our state milk association suggests never using iodine or bleach in an udder/teat wash. I know that FiascoFarm has used a bleach mixture for tens of years and recommend it. I tried their bleach solution and just can't get past having any bleach on my goat and I hated the smell on my own hands all day. Plus you have to make it up before every milking as it doesn't save.

The iodine that I've been using actually came from the goat supply company with the milking supplies. Again, I didn't like using iodine on my goat.

So, right now... effective yesterday... I've gone back to using baby wipes. They are unscented, hypoallergenic, have aloe and very easy to use. Plus, by using one for each doe I never have to worry about cross contamination. I think the only down side with them is they probably cost more in the long run since they are not reusable. 

Your question about using the teat dips when a doe is nursing is another reason I've stopped with the bleach and iodine solutions. I cannot see anything good for the kids and if there is any potential negative... I, personally, would chose to stay away from it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Cinder, thats a great idea with the baby wipes ... I think I might use that. 

I never used to do a teat dip or udder wash or anything ... but I have never had a 100% dairy goat for my house goat, always a % or even a full boer or angora. Whatever I happen to have around thats got extra milk. 

But I have three pure dairy does (1 British Alpine, 2 Saanen) that will be milked and I thought I would like to do things the proper way with them.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I use cheno unction on the goat's udder when she has kids on her. Didnt seem to do them any harm


----------

